# Any BC hunters?



## BCBrez (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey is there anyone hunting in BC out there? I'm hunting out of Trail, where are you from and hows the hunting in your area?


----------



## riverboat (Nov 24, 2007)

*Howdy*

Hi BCBrez,
I'm up in the North Peace near Fort St. John. Carmichael with Outdoor Life calls this area the "American Serengeti". Hard to beat the hunting up here - went out a total of ten days, within a 2 hour drive from my house, and harvested a 6 x 5 elk, 5 x 4 mulie, and a mulie doe (I did cheat a bit, and got the elk with a rifle - late season, couldn't get them under 50 yards, and needed meat in the freezers). We also have excellent hunting for predators, bears, whitetails, moose, goats, upland and migratory birds. I can walk for DAYS and never see another person.
Gotta love it.

The fishing isn't bad either.

How is it at Trail - I'm guessing really good elk.


----------



## BCBrez (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Riverboat, nice to meet you. I've been up your way a few times but never hunting, sounds like i might have to make a trip one day. The hunting here is not to bad. Just hard to get within bow range of any good size bucks when the weather doesn't cooperate the last few years. Our moose population is strong, and the elk are fantastic (for now). We have turkeys everywhere and some good upland hunting if you know where to look. I take at least one bear a year and we have lots of cougers and to many coyotes. Wolves are coming into the area now too and has a lot of us concernd. But if they go ahead with the proposed regulation changes for this year our hunting could go down hill very fast in the next two years. The biologist wants to kill our struggling mule by extending the season into November with rifle and have longer season for any mulie bucks. He wants to open up a whitetail doe rifle season for October, where you can only get one buck now and the other has to be a doe. But the one we are most worried about is he wants to open a regular rifle season region wide for six point elk, a rifle season for spike elk, and a region wide bow season for any bull. Not to mention the cow calf season. Anyways enough of my ranting, if your ever down this way during hunting season let me know, I always have room for more hunting partners.


----------



## riverboat (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I hear you on the seasons. MOE seems to lag about a year or so behind..... Sounds nice down there though. I've driven through a few times but never been able to spend any real time in the Trail area. I envy you your turkey hunting, it's about the only thing we lack up here. If you're cruisn' through up here give me a shout...


----------



## mcrae555 (May 16, 2007)

I am in Nelson your kinda of a neighbor We may get one helluva an archery elk season if the open up the W.Koots to a GOS for elk!


----------



## dillershortbow (Jan 24, 2004)

I hunt out of salmon arm . Not that great of hunting but am within easy drive of it. Their is a good moose population just not many leh given out.


----------



## JohnnyBow (Mar 21, 2010)

*Bc*

Hi there,

I'm in Alberta now although lived in Glade, BC for a couple of years. We still have property there. If they open up the West Koots to Archery Elk (non draw). Let me know as I have ready access to some good spots. They used to eat apples in our yard at night. Scared the s%^t out of my wife one night as one was looking in our bedroom window. There are so many elk in the west koots now that they are actually becoming a nuissance. Eating all of the gardens and fruit off of the trees. 

Cheers,

John


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Chilliwack. I've hunted for 2 seasons and got a doe on my first trip in the koots, but since then nothing. I've hunted Kamloops, Cranbrook, Cache Creek, and Hope. If anyone wants to take this 15 y/o out hunting I'd gladly accept the offer since my Dad doesn't hunt. Good luck for bear and turkey in April boys.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

I am in Prince George .... and Ya ... No hunting here at all  
seriously I can go a couple of hours and be into most every specis that BC has to offer with the exception of Blacktails, Turkey and Island elk. WT and Mulie, Black bear, Cougar, Moose, and many others I can get into within 10 minute drive of my house... Grizz, Caribou and most anything else within 4 hours


----------



## Stevem63 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Hi*

I'm in Castlegar and the hunting around here is pretty good, thick bush can make it tough to get a shot, lots of whitetails, elk, bear and moose. Word is they are going to open up region 4 Elk for any bull this archery season. :shade:


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

Abbotsford here... Been hunting for about 20 years, all over bc. I love it here and wouldn't trade the highest cost of living in the world for anything!

Actually the cost of living sucks here but I still would never leave!


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey BCBrez and all you others as well. Seems to be quite a few West Koots here; I'm in Grand Forks. I guess we're pretty fortunate to have good hunting for a variety of species most places in BC. But, as stated, there's real concern for the long term welfare of wildlife populations, given the proposed changes to the regulations.

On a side note, Grand Forks will be having its first 3D shoot on Saturday May 15. I hope some of you get a chance to attend; spread the word. I'm just about to add it to my schedule at www.angelfire.com/bc/canuck2/3D2010.html


----------



## grizzlybern (Apr 1, 2010)

i am from the slocan valley,hunting here not very good ,we have no elk,no turkeys(except for the trail hunters who come here)and only 5or6 whitetail.no sense coming out here to hunt.lol right BCBrez


----------



## dillershortbow (Jan 24, 2004)

It sure sucks living here in bc. we don`t get to lease hunting land . Or pay huge amounts just to hunt black bears . Ha ha


----------



## BCBrez (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah the Slocan Valley sucks (mostly the people) don't know why anyone would go there. Oh crap a left my tree stand up there still.


----------



## bionicflite (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey Foxtail-Offroad
I am out of Maple Ridge and joining Wayne's club next week.
Are the 3-D decoys out yet?

Looking for some hunting partners


----------



## grizzlybern (Apr 1, 2010)

i dont no how you could have left your tree stand here,we dont even have any trees left here.i saw a squirel the other day though


----------

